# Another wolf thread-Are people really this ignorant?



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Here is a link to a letter to the editor in the Standard-Exagerator.

http://www.standard.net/topics/opinion/ ... nters-want


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

> The orange-clad killers are upset that this, or any other animal, might kill a few of the so-called "game animals" that they slaughter annually.


Wow, this guy really has no idea of what he is talking about


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes. The answer is yes, they are that ignorant. There is just as much BS spewed by the other side as there is by the hunting side. I liked one of the posted comments highlighting the evolutionary perspective that humans are just as much a part of nature as wolves. Since we don't have sharp teeth, claws, and incredible strength for our size, we developed brains with enough computing power to build guns and other weapons to make us apex predators. Of course I am not of the Darwin persuasion, so I don't really buy it. My belief is that God put animals here for humankind to have dominion over, and to use as necessary. Either way you choose to look at it, the hunting argument wins.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

And if you have enough money you can buy the land that has animals and fish on it and really have dominion over it! Buy it and lock others out!!! It's a consitutional right!

You should be more worried about your rich neighbor and rotten legislature than some stinky wolf looking for a meal. Know your emeny. We have been warned about wolves in sheeps clothing. They are gathered at capitol hill. They are worse than PETA. Last year they took miles of fishing waters from you. If you think they will stop with just fish, you are the ignorant ones. All animals, fish and birds are slowly being taken from you by private property owners and their legislature cronies who line their pockets with their filthy luccor.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> *You should be more worried about your rich neighbor and rotten legislature than some stinky wolf looking for a meal. Know your emeny. We have been warned about wolves in sheeps clothing. They are gathered at capitol hill. *.......


Have to agree with you on this. Unfortunately, after today, it looks like they're all going back in.


----------

